# Tinder is dead. Instagram is the best dating app



## flexpapi (May 11, 2021)

Tinder is waste of time and money. With all the new premium features if you do not pay for premium the algorithm will simply not show your profile and place you last over thousands of other men who've paid. Most attractive girls are not active on Tinder and mainly use Instagram.

Instagram should be your primary lead generator while Tinder should be used to promote your Instagram if by chance the algorithm decides to show your profile over premium users.

Spending time being active and upgrading your Instagram will give you a far better ROI than hours of swiping and paying for premium on Tinder. Imagine instead of paying $25/month on Tinder that money was used to buy followers or promotions on Twitter and Instagram. Your exposure will be far greater than anything you'd experience on Tinder and the followers and likes you'd gain would give you lasting social proof.

Tinder should only have hyper sexual pictures of yourself and be tailored to girls looking for ONS. The quality girls on Tinder will definitely be lower since attractive women don't need to swipe on Tinder as they already have thousands of options in their Instagram DMs 

There are countless other reasons why Instagram is superior. Start Instagramaxxing


----------



## .👽. (May 11, 2021)

Its harder to to start IG from 0 than tinder


----------



## Deleted member 12937 (May 11, 2021)

I found you can also afford to be less NT on instagram. Like last year I shilled chainlink to matches on tinder and got 0 responses while on instagram the girls found it funny. 

jfl if they actually listened theyd be rich


----------



## NaijaCel (May 11, 2021)

Legit. Tinder just makes you look horny and desperate... most hot girls make a tinder to get instagram followers anyway lol. They have chad with high status on instagram why would they give low status horny chad on tinder a chance...


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (May 11, 2021)

popefrancis said:


> I shilled chainlink to matches on tinder


wtf


----------



## APJ (Jun 9, 2021)

IG has been the best dating app for years, great call


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jun 9, 2021)

agreed underrated post


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Jun 9, 2021)

Good wisdom, greycel


----------



## one job away (Jun 9, 2021)

flexpapi said:


> Tinder is waste of time and money. With all the new premium features if you do not pay for premium the algorithm will simply not show your profile and place you last over thousands of other men who've paid. Most attractive girls are not active on Tinder and mainly use Instagram.
> 
> Instagram should be your primary lead generator while Tinder should be used to promote your Instagram if by chance the algorithm decides to show your profile over premium users.
> 
> ...


Bumble is the new schtick


----------



## dnrd (Jun 9, 2021)

and adding mutual friends on snap aswell


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Jun 9, 2021)

snapchat is more important and used more by teens


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jun 9, 2021)

I have 0 friends how do I start to Instagramax??? 🧐🧐🧐

I also only have aspies selfies and gym selfies,how do I become slayer?


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jun 9, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> snapchat is more important and used more by teens


I didn't even realize that was a dating app until this year


----------



## Hector (Jun 9, 2021)

Best dating app is socializing in real life with people


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jun 9, 2021)

True. On Instagram you might be one of 5 dudes in her DMs. On tinder you're one of 3000 dudes maybe.


----------



## Zias (Jun 9, 2021)

Its probably too late to start instagram for me. 24 nearly turning 25. Social life is sparse and I dont have status to showcase.


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Jun 9, 2021)

A good instagram profile can raise your SMV highly. If a girl and even a guy goes to your instagram and sees you have a lot of followers, follow less than you have, have good posts, a lot of likes on your posts, and girls in your comments or girls in your pics, they'll perception of you will completely change. They'll have immense respect from you and think you're cool. If your instagram mogs another's guy's instagram, the other guy will feel like you're above him, I've seen this happen so many times. Girls will think you're high value and mysterious since they'll only see you through the internet at first and they'll want to win your approval


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jun 9, 2021)

Curious0 said:


> True. On Instagram you might be one of 5 dudes in her DMs. On tinder you're one of 3000 dudes maybe.


Way more than 5 boyo


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jun 9, 2021)

I feel like if you pay for followers and shit women would be able to tell that your instagram isn't organic


----------



## Deleted member 13945 (Jun 9, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Way more than 5 boyo


holy fuck your sig is so true ngl


----------



## garfyld (Jun 9, 2021)

Yeah. On instagram there are less fake profiles too.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jun 9, 2021)

quality greycel thread ngl 


Enigmatic93 said:


> I feel like if you pay for followers and shit women would be able to tell that your instagram isn't organic


not experienced in this but pretty sure there are legit looking follower services. of course it's more expensive. just don't buy it from chinks or similar shit 


Hector said:


> Best dating app is socializing in real life with people


sure but that's giga limiting. you're basically stuck with your immediate peer group you interact with on the reg. at most 150 people, probably fewer, half of it guys.


----------



## sensen (Jun 9, 2021)

instagrammax is so hard unless autistic about it.


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jun 9, 2021)

Hector said:


> Best dating app is socializing in real life with people


cope, slayers meet women online and pump and dump irl, irl is for people looking for a ltr


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jun 9, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Way more than 5 boyo


The key is texting girls who have no more than 200 followers. Ofc you have no chance with popular girls


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jun 9, 2021)

I think Koreancupid is probably still easier for finding Asian women though because it's mostly Asians if you're white you'll stand out.


----------

